# anyone layng frame on bag over coil setup



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

as stated just wondering if anyone is. if you got pics post em up.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: anyone layng frame on bag over coil setup (glsdriver03)*

i laid frame at around 10-15psi when i was on bag over coil. v-maxx struts by the by


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: anyone layng frame on bag over coil setup (ericjohnston27)*

i am. uvair over weitecs. pretty much as bobo as it gets.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: anyone layng frame on bag over coil setup (uberdork)*

I just picked up F/K coilovers w/ bags for my MKV jetta I was told the PO layed frame no problem and im gonna strive for the same


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

on a mk4 all you need is the right struts, tire sizes and 1 notch to lay frame on bags over coils.


----------



## chopshopinc (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

what i want to know is how much lift do you get out of them?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chopshopinc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopshopinc* »_what i want to know is how much lift do you get out of them?

pshhhh not much. BOC's suck bottom line


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

YEAH NOT EVERYONE CAN AFFORD MT OR BY. IM SAVING UP FOR MINE AND I GOT MY SET OF BOCS PRETTY DAMN CHEAP SO.


----------



## whiteuro (Dec 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

im laying frame with JOM struts and uvair bags.


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

I want to see some pictures - I'm planing on doing it with Rokkors in mk2


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

People who can't get lift out of BOC's just set the up incorrectly and spun the bags too low. 

Here's my comparison pic between 0 psi (frame about .25" from laying) to 60 psi. You can go a little higher by getting it up to 80psi. There's really no reason that you'd need more lift than this. BOC's aren't the best, but for people on a budget they really do a decent job if you spend time researching and setting them up for the ideal travel.


----------



## chopshopinc (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks for the pic. thats what i wanted to see.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)




----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

i have BOC and im as far down as the b%g strut will let me and im still half a inch off the ground


----------

